

Ask HN: What types of math should I study for software engineering? - aufklarung

What are the mathematical systems that most strongly reflect the problems and solutions of software engineering?
======
epicureanideal
It depends on what you mean by software engineering. If you mean software
planning/management, then basically high school algebra is sufficient.

As AwesomeTogether said, you'd want calculus and linear algebra for computer
graphics. You'd want the same for scientific computing.

But for business software development or web development you could again get
by with high school algebra. (Unless you want a Bachelors degree in which case
they'll want you to have a lot of math.)

------
AwesomeTogether
Mathematical logic, Combinatorics, Graph Theory and Probability Theory.

for computer graphics and networks do Linear Algebra and Group Theory,
Geometry and Calculus.

